# Two more weeks before they are ready.



## deeker (Nov 15, 2008)

But they are getting anxious. And eat some of our smaller birds we shoot. Wilsons snipe, dove, pigeons and teal.

Pics when they are in the air again.





And the other Redtailed hawk.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Posting pics of my game chicken chicks looks weak compared to yours. Nice Job!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Posting pics of my game chicken chicks looks weak compared to yours. Nice Job!



That would depend on their breeding speckled doms kick but I
am a brown red man or round head!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2008)

deeker said:


> But they are getting anxious. And eat some of our smaller birds we shoot. Wilsons snipe, dove, pigeons and teal.
> 
> Pics when they are in the air again.
> 
> ...



I have heard of falconry but hawklery do they hunt for you?


----------



## deeker (Nov 15, 2008)

These two lady redtails want to go to CA and hunt "free range" chickens.

They would have to fly slow and low for those birds. We hunt mostly jack rabbits with them. And birds the size of a ringneck pheasant and smaller.

The two week wait is because these two are just over flying weight, and they would kill themselves hitting a bird as heavy as they are.

These two also hunt over my two black labs. The dogs flush the bird, as the redtails are already high enough in the air to stoop. Then it is game on. Once the hawks have killed, the labs go to within 10 feet of them and lay down.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2008)

deeker said:


> These two lady redtails want to go to CA and hunt "free range" chickens.
> 
> They would have to fly slow and low for those birds. We hunt mostly jack rabbits with them. And birds the size of a ringneck pheasant and smaller.



Cool raise them as chicks I suppose what stops them from saying good bye?


----------



## deeker (Nov 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Cool raise them as chicks I suppose what stops them from saying good bye?



They were caught a year and a half ago. Both birds were over a year old then. It takes about a month to have them come back to hand. And hunt. They come back to the hand that feeds them. Keep the birds for two to three years and release them back to the wild. It is fun to work with them.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2008)

deeker said:


> They were caught a year and a half ago. Both birds were over a year old then. It takes about a month to have them come back to hand. And hunt. They come back to the hand that feeds them. Keep the birds for two to three years and release them back to the wild. It is fun to work with them.



Ehhhhhh that hand is protected with a glove ehhhhhh:monkey:

This reminds me we trimmed a remote powerline out and these
two hawks would land right beside us and every so often they
would scoop up a snake sometimes mere feet away we really liked
them birds of prey


----------



## deeker (Nov 15, 2008)

They kill jackrabbits by tearing their skulls open with those talons.

Don't tell the libs. The rabbits might just feel it.

Oh, by the way.....Utah is so dry.....the jackrabbits carry canteens with them.

As do most of our fish.


----------



## tree md (Nov 18, 2008)

That is too cool! I had no idea you could train hawks to hunt for you. Really cool how the dogs work with them. I have one hawk that lands next to me on a regular basis and hunts the same small meadow as me. He has been doing this for three years now. I guess he has just got used to me being there.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Heres a pic of my chicks after I showed them your thread. They are getting big I cant wait for them to get all their feathers.


----------



## deeker (Nov 18, 2008)

Are those two Rhodies? Or speckled Sussex??


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have no idea. Neighbor raises gamecocks and a crazy hen nested in my shed. I dont know much about poultry other than the basics. Im hoping to tame these enough to put in a coop outside and collect their eggs. I love free range eggs.


----------



## deeker (Nov 18, 2008)

They might both be "cockrels" - males.

A spur above their back toe gives it away.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 19, 2008)

deeker said:


> They might both be "cockrels" - males.
> 
> A spur above their back toe gives it away.



The one in the back is starting to show a comb male!
If they were both roosters and true game they would already be bloody
headed. I had to separate my game fowl when they were way smaller
than that. P.S. those look like greys and I am sure their is different names
but we called them greys if they were grey good knife fighters high flying
but don't have the stamina in the gaff! I used to be into them but like many things in my younger years have moved to different territory. Mine were winners and very man tame but if they heard a rooster crow a mile away better have a hold on them or game on!


----------



## tree md (Dec 6, 2008)

Here ya go Deek.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfVp_YPn6w4


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 6, 2008)

deeker said:


> They might both be "cockrels" - males.
> 
> A spur above their back toe gives it away.



Well I figured out they were both stags,males,Im not happy. I wanted hens for eggs. I put them outside the other day with a little coop that I made for them. Yesterday morning I had two in the evening when I was locking them in I could only find one. I think one of deekers birds got him. Ive been seeing some sort of hawk around here. Oh well.


----------



## goblin (Dec 29, 2008)

Gee, deeker....my understanding was that it was a Federal offense to take wild raptors to use in 'falconry'.

To wit, according to the Migratory Bird Treaty Act (MBTA) of which raptors were added to in a 1972 Amendment:
_ “Unless and except as permitted by regulations made as hereinafter provided, it shall be unlawful at any time, by any means or in any manner, to pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture, or kill, possess, offer for sale, sell, offer to barter, barter, offer to purchase, purchase, deliver for shipment, ship, export, import, cause to be shipped, exported, or imported, deliver for transportation, transport or cause to be transported, carry or cause to be carried, or receive for shipment, transportation, carriage, or export, any migratory bird, any part, nest, or egg of any such bird, or any product, whether or not manufactured, which consists, or is composed in whole or in part, of any such bird or any part, nest or egg.”_

Just possessing one feather in violation of the act is a $100,000 fine plus jail time. What's your home address again? LOL!


----------



## deeker (Dec 30, 2008)

goblin said:


> Gee, deeker....my understanding was that it was a Federal offense to take wild raptors to use in 'falconry'.
> 
> To wit, according to the Migratory Bird Treaty Act (MBTA) of which raptors were added to in a 1972 Amendment:
> _ “Unless and except as permitted by regulations made as hereinafter provided, it shall be unlawful at any time, by any means or in any manner, to pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture, or kill, possess, offer for sale, sell, offer to barter, barter, offer to purchase, purchase, deliver for shipment, ship, export, import, cause to be shipped, exported, or imported, deliver for transportation, transport or cause to be transported, carry or cause to be carried, or receive for shipment, transportation, carriage, or export, any migratory bird, any part, nest, or egg of any such bird, or any product, whether or not manufactured, which consists, or is composed in whole or in part, of any such bird or any part, nest or egg.”_
> ...



Usually when someone such as yourself is proven to be brain dead they stop breathing. Your truly an idiot. 

A true brain dead, bloviated self indulged ignorant idiot.

By the way, going hunting with these two Redtail's this weekend. Using my labs to flush the game birds and rabbits. Illegal??? Not on your worthless life.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Dec 30, 2008)

I have killed several "federally" protected birds this year. And I was hunting with a game warden to boot.

Ever hear of waterfowl?????

We used to have trouble with black crowned night herons and seaguls at the hatcheries for fingerling trout.

Now most of the fingerling raceways are indoors. Problem sorta solved.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 30, 2008)

goblin said:


> Gee, deeker....my understanding was that it was a Federal offense to take wild raptors to use in 'falconry'.
> 
> To wit, according to the Migratory Bird Treaty Act (MBTA) of which raptors were added to in a 1972 Amendment:
> _ “Unless and except as permitted by regulations made as hereinafter provided, it shall be unlawful at any time, by any means or in any manner, to pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture, or kill, possess, offer for sale, sell, offer to barter, barter, offer to purchase, purchase, deliver for shipment, ship, export, import, cause to be shipped, exported, or imported, deliver for transportation, transport or cause to be transported, carry or cause to be carried, or receive for shipment, transportation, carriage, or export, any migratory bird, any part, nest, or egg of any such bird, or any product, whether or not manufactured, which consists, or is composed in whole or in part, of any such bird or any part, nest or egg.”_
> ...




I thought the dodo bird was extinct?


----------



## goblin (Dec 31, 2008)

deeker said:


> Usually when someone such as yourself is proven to be brain dead they stop breathing. Your truly an idiot.
> 
> A true brain dead, bloviated self indulged ignorant idiot.
> 
> ...



So you've got permits for those hawks, right? Sure you do.

I never said it's 'illegal' to hunt with them, genius. But its surely illegal to take and keep them without the proper paperwork.

Because unlike duck stamps, they don't just give permits to take and keep wild raptors to just any old idiot (that'd be you).

Oh, and any game warden that would hunt with the likes of you is either A) corrupt, or B) also an idiot.

What's your address again? You won't mind giving it to me so that I can call and check on the status of those hawks, right?


----------



## goblin (Dec 31, 2008)

deeker said:


> I have killed several "federally" protected birds this year. And I was hunting with a game warden to boot.
> 
> Ever hear of waterfowl?????
> 
> ...



Yeah, and I have problems with hawks. But that certainly doesn't make it legal for me to to shoot, kill, or capture them, 'game warden' or not.

I know thats a hard concept for a peabrain to grasp, though.

Your address, please?


----------



## goblin (Dec 31, 2008)

What happened deeker.....hawk got your tongue? LOL!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 31, 2008)

probably got better things to do than sit here an jaw jack all day long...


----------



## goblin (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, if there are any wildlife conservation officials, game wardens, or any other individuals looking to make a bust, the original poster of this thread won't provide the address of these apparently illegally taken and held hawks so that the proper permits can be verified, nor will he provide any permit information on them even after multiple requests. First he claims they're his, then he claims they're not his....so lord only knows what's up with the hawks, only that it's quite apparent that the proper permits are absent.

I'm sure the site administrators have his IP address though. That's certainly a start.




deeker said:


> But they are getting anxious. And eat some of our smaller birds we shoot. Wilsons snipe, dove, pigeons and teal.
> 
> Pics when they are in the air again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 3, 2009)

are you that stupid gobbs? if he was doing anything illegal... do you honestly think he would post it on a PUBLIC forum on the INTERNET? ...

yeah and I am sure they have his ip info as they do yours... which can be useful in a defamation of character suit....


----------



## goblin (Jan 3, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> are you that stupid gobbs? if he was doing anything illegal... do you honestly think he would post it on a PUBLIC forum on the INTERNET? ...



Uh, we're talking about 'deeker' here.....the original 20watt bulb in the package of 100watt'ers.

Besides, did you know how many permits it takes to capture and keep wild hawks for 'falconry'? I bet you didn't (and probably still don't).


Side note: Funny how all you purported 'conservatives' keep bring up "lawsuits". If only you were as concerned about the environment as you are about your 'reputation', eh? LOL!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 3, 2009)

goblin said:


> Uh, we're talking about 'deeker' here.....the original 20watt bulb in the package of 100watt'ers.
> 
> Besides, did you know how many permits it takes to capture and keep wild hawks for 'falconry'? I bet you didn't (and probably still don't).
> 
> ...




yeah right.... 

do you know how many permits I need to LEGALLY kill a red tailed hawk, great horned owl, or bald eagle? NONE.... ... 
yes it is true... I have checked it out... and you tell me smart guy how it is possible.


----------



## deeker (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are a couple more pics. 






We seem to be short on jackrabbits for them to fly after.






Thanks for your requests gobblimshed.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 3, 2009)

deeker said:


> Here are a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thats one way to give him the bird:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deeker (Jan 3, 2009)

A great link, to a great club. Sometime....maybe...I might have the huge amount of time to join. But, probably won't because I have and run labs in field trials. I have attended a few flight trials though.
I have even provided several hundred pigeons for the falconers to train with.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkk4q_...nj/EXP=1231114410/**http://utahfalconers.org/


----------



## deeker (Jan 3, 2009)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkmVIA...thersite.com/Poultry/Clubs/Dork/DorkHome.html


----------



## goblin (Jan 3, 2009)

If deeker has all the proper permits for those hawks then I'm a monkey's uncle.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 3, 2009)

hope you like banannas


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 3, 2009)

goblin said:


> If deeker has all the proper permits for those hawks then I'm a monkey's uncle.



Excuse my ignoance goblin but whats your story. You a hornet nest kicker like spacemule or you got something against deeker.


----------



## goblin (Jan 4, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Excuse my ignoance goblin but whats your story. You a hornet nest kicker like spacemule or you got something against deeker.



Neither. It's simple really. If I just can't go outside and grab a few red-tailed hawks (which would be easy because there's a pair that nest just up the hill west of us several hundred yards, and they're here every morning looking for 'breakfast' ...i.e. chickens), without my having the proper batch of licenses and permits and abiding by all the attached rules and regulations that goes along with said permits, then the 'deekers' of the world shouldn't be able too either.

As for his new photos.....that's a common scofflaw tactic. After hiding and waiting for the other shoe to drop....which doesn't, then come out with renewed cockiness.

As if it wasn't easy enough to figure out the first time around that the hawks were illegally taken and held simply by deeker's initial ignorance and confusion regarding the laws pertaining to falconry, and his backpeddling (and hiding) over their initial ownership being 'his' or his subsequent claim that they weren't his. I suppose he's back to claiming they're his now.
Now, after several days of lying low, deeker appears to have found his beer muscles after the laissez faire attitude displayed here toward his illegal behavior has resulted in no repercussions to him, (i.e. once again there is never a cop around when you need one).

Needless to say, deeker still continues to hide the contact address where those hawks are housed, which he wouldn't do if he was legal. He'd be happy to have his hawks checked on if he was legal. He's not legal _or_ happy to have anyone look into them.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 4, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Excuse my ignoance goblin but whats your story. You a hornet nest kicker like spacemule or you got something against deeker.



you pretty much nailed it


----------



## deeker (Jan 4, 2009)

goblin said:


> If deeker has all the proper permits for those hawks then I'm a monkey's uncle.



Hey gobblemished....your quite the man.

Thanks for the pic, sends fear down the old spine.






Where's the muscles....I see your soviet hat....


----------



## csx7006 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Excuse my ignoance goblin but whats your story. you got something against deeker?



sounds like an agenda


----------



## goblin (Jan 6, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> sounds like an agenda


 
Yeah, heaven forbid anybody bother to turn in poachers and other wildlife abusers.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 6, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> sounds like an agenda



I think it has passed agenda and gone to a vendetta ...


----------



## csx7006 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think it has passed agenda and gone to a vendetta ...



yep i agree


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 6, 2009)

gobby.. are those chickens you raise silver dorkings or silver grey dorkings? Because I was curious to what they looked like.. and from the internet pics of the silver grey dorkings... I remember seeing quite a few last year at the state fair by locals.
also is that all you raise or are there other breeds you raise?
I used to have bantams , RI reds and Ameraucana birds.
I kind of miss being able to have my backyard flock but cannot due to disease risks with the contract broilers.


----------



## goblin (Jan 6, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> gobby.. are those chickens you raise silver dorkings or silver grey dorkings? Because I was curious to what they looked like.. and from the internet pics of the silver grey dorkings... I remember seeing quite a few last year at the state fair by locals.
> also is that all you raise or are there other breeds you raise?
> I used to have bantams , RI reds and Ameraucana birds.
> I kind of miss being able to have my backyard flock but cannot due to disease risks with the contract broilers.



Yes. (There is no "grey", the color is known as 'silver-grey'.)
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/poultry/chickens/dorking/silvergray.htm

And good that people are (hopefully) showing interest in them, maybe then they won't go extinct.

We've got other breeds too. Crevecoeurs, White faced black Spanish, Giant Blue Cochins, White crested Polish, Italian buttercup, .....quite a few more.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 6, 2009)

goblin said:


> Yes. (There is no "grey", the color is known as 'silver-grey'.)
> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/poultry/chickens/dorking/silvergray.htm
> 
> And good that people are (hopefully) showing interest in them, maybe then they won't go extinct.
> ...



gray.. yeah.. my bad.. never said I could spell... ( thank you spell check) ... 
my best friend was raising silkies and was planning on looking into some rare breeds... before he got married.. well actually before he started dating the girl he married... then everything went to heck ... she ended up having him move to mass... oh well....


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bird feeder hawks*

We have 2 Cooper hawks and 1 Redtail hawk that visit our bird feeders. At times 1 Cooper hawk will fly in and perch in a tree in plain sight while another flies in and hides in shrubs near the feeders. After a bit the plain sight bird leaves and the doves fly back in to feed. When a sufficient number of birds are on the ground the hidden bird will ambush them. It is cool to watch, but so many hunts end in failure.
The redtail primarily sits on a tree limb and waits for the "correct squirrel to come around then it drops down on it. One time it took more than 4 hours of waiting and us watching before it claimed its victim.

It amazes me that the doves etc. know when a hawk is flying in and they flush. Yet when a hawk sized bird such as a Crow flies nearby they stay on the ground. Bird of prey see Ultra violet light pee, do the doves,squirrels etc, see the hawks as a bright spot in the sky, infrared?

At the cabin we have had pairs of Goshawks nesting on property. I have taken photos but it is hazardous to get close as they actively attack intruders. One photo showed this as I dove to the ground and snapped the photo behind me of wings tucked in as it dove toward me.

Sadly, many of the young birds did not make it to adult stage since Stupid chicken farmers without any chicken coops to protect their birds from anything shot everything that came near their precious Stupid chickens. They are neighbors and boasted openly about killing the rare vulnerable birds.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 9, 2009)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> We have 2 Cooper hawks and 1 Redtail hawk that visit our bird feeders. At times 1 Cooper hawk will fly in and perch in a tree in plain sight while another flies in and hides in shrubs near the feeders. After a bit the plain sight bird leaves and the doves fly back in to feed. When a sufficient number of birds are on the ground the hidden bird will ambush them. It is cool to watch, but so many hunts end in failure.
> The redtail primarily sits on a tree limb and waits for the "correct squirrel to come around then it drops down on it. One time it took more than 4 hours of waiting and us watching before it claimed its victim.
> 
> It amazes me that the doves etc. know when a hawk is flying in and they flush. Yet when a hawk sized bird such as a Crow flies nearby they stay on the ground. Bird of prey see Ultra violet light pee, do the doves,squirrels etc, see the hawks as a bright spot in the sky, infrared?
> ...



they are stupid for not having any protection for their birds... now my birds on the other hand are kept inside... and if one got inside one of those... highly unlikely and improbable then I am within the law to dispatch it.. I hope and pray that I never have to.. but if it is between the bird and the 40,000 chickens in one house.. the bird looses.. simply that's how I put food on the table for my family.


----------



## splittah (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow.. this thread died awful fast.... wonder why?

:monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 9, 2009)

because the trouble maker was fighting a loosing battle?


----------



## olyman (Jan 29, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> because the trouble maker was fighting a loosing battle?


 libs never lose--theyre never wrong--just ask em--they will tell you--


----------



## csx7006 (Feb 1, 2009)

it shure did


----------

